# Wo finde ich die PCGH als PDF?



## troschan (18. Juli 2016)

Hi, 
mal ne blöde Frage. Ich bin PCGH DVD Print + Digital-Abo Abonnent, aber wo finde ich das digitale PDF zum Lesen am PC?
Irgendwie finde ich das nicht, bzw. ist in meinem "Computec Shop" Account unter "Meine digitalen Abos" nur die Ausgabe 
vorhanden als PDF die aktuell war als ich das Abo neu abgeschlossen habe? 

Danke für die Unterstützung!

Tim

Wenn ich mich bei epaper.pcgameshardware.de einlogge mit meinen Abodaten, die ich auch auf shop.computec.de nutze, dann wird mir die aktuelle Ausgabe zum Kauf angezeigt? Wie komme ich denn an meine inkludierte Ausgabe in meinem Digitalabo?


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Juli 2016)

Hier, nachstehender Link.



Unsupported Browsers

[url]https://shop.computec.de


[/URL]

Oder hier, dort einloggen und als PDF speichern


----------



## troschan (18. Juli 2016)

Genau das ist ja mein Problem. 
Sowohl unter epaper.pcgameshardware.de als auch unter shop.computec.de sind die nicht drin. Bei epaper.pcgh.de kann ich kaufen für 3,99, bei shop.computec.de steht als letzte Ausgabe eine alte.
Bei shop.computec.de kann ich aber auch mein Abo einsehen und da steht definitiv:  PCGH DVD Print + Digital-Abo...


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich mich im computec shop einlogge, kann ich sämtliche Ausgaben als PDF ansehen und speichern. Einfach mal den Support anrufen, sind sehr hilfsbereit.

0911 - 99 399 098


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Juli 2016)

troschan schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja mein Problem.
> Sowohl unter epaper.pcgameshardware.de als auch unter shop.computec.de sind die nicht drin. Bei epaper.pcgh.de kann ich kaufen für 3,99, bei shop.computec.de steht als letzte Ausgabe eine alte.
> Bei shop.computec.de kann ich aber auch mein Abo einsehen und da steht definitiv:  PCGH DVD Print + Digital-Abo...



Dann bitte entweder die genannte Nummer wählen oder eine Mail an appsupport@computec.de schicken. Da wird Dir geholfen.


----------



## troschan (19. Juli 2016)

Danke. 

Habe sowohl die oben genannte Mailadresse angeschrieben, als auch das Kontaktformular bei shop.computec.de genutzt.
Eine direkte Antwort habe ich nicht erhalten, nur eine Mail, um das Online-Abo zu aktivieren. Das habe ich aber schon erfolgreich aktiviert und sehe die Webseite und das Forum werbefrei. 
Mir geht es aber um die digitale Ausgabe und die PDFs der Printausgabe?

Habe jetzt auch mal telefonisch angerufen unter der genannten Rufnummer, einfach da ich das Problem schon ein paar Monate hatte, es immer rausgeschoben habe, und es jetzt mal endgültig "erledigen" wollte, aber als ich mein Anliegen schilderte wurde ich direkt darauf verwiesen eine Mail an den appsupport@computec.de zu schreiben. Eine sehr freundliche und höfliche Dame, die mir leider nicht weiterhelfen konnte... 

Wurde erfolgreich gelöst! Danke!


----------



## troschan (20. Juli 2016)

Wurde gestern nachmittag noch gelöst, vielen Dank!


----------

